# Not scared to die, but what comes after death....



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Not having a great night. Self monitoring and scared to go to sleep... it's 3 am. I want to know if anyone out there thinks about the afterlife (or lack there of) as much as I do. I try so hard to have faith but it isn't easy to believe in heaven when you aren't even sure of your own existence. Any feedback helpfull.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

i m not having a great night either. i think about death a lot. i think about regretting my entire life at the end and that scares me. im too paralized to do anthing about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I think about my mom dying and that thought alone makes me want to throw up. I worry about it every single day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

The thought of what to come (or not to come) doesnt scare me as much as the word "eternity".. It's what triggered my DP


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

this scares me alot...i know that Jesus is real, but i keep thinking that i am not good enough in his eyes to make it toheaven,....and the whole fact that i cant see exactly the process of what happens during death scared the hell out of me.... i think it all comes down to the fact that we are scared of the "unknown"...---
Robbie


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Death is on my mind constantly, with the million guestions relating to it. What scares me is probably the finality of death, I think I could handle the idea of eternity better, but it’s very hard to believe in afterlife of any form. I think this is a symptom which will go away or reduce when dp lifts. Death isn't the problem since that can be adjusted to, the problem is that I'm not "alive".


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry guys, but death is barely a concern in my life. I don't even believe in an afterlife...i think i'll just cease to exist. I'm pretty sure that I won't care very much if I don't exist. What I fear most is watching the people surrounding me die go through the painful process of dying, because i see such fear in their eyes when the idea of death is brought up. For me, I'm just waiting for it...my life is getting really old really fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not scared to die.... My music comforts that fear of mine...
It is strange to think of the afterlife...it's like what does happen? It sucks when you've had a bad day and u feel it's wasted when u wanna enjoy this life....


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im not afraid of death, in fact in a weird way I am looking foward to it, provdied I don't die a horrible agonising death somehow I think dieing would be a great experience, a voyage into the unknown.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't matter if you belive in God or not. God has gave us dead as a gift. If you don't belive this is like you don't belive in dead. Its there and some day it will give us a very soft joy, that we will no suffer anymore. I have think too, that I have commited the worst of the sins, and that I don't deserve heaven. But you know what, at the beggining I just wanted not to dye beacuse I thought I was going to hell, so I force myself to gain nothingness when I dye.Then I worked to reencarnate to make things better when I born again. But then I told myself, well I don't have to reencarnate I still have some time left in this life, and now Im working to gain heaven. If there is a thought that give me pace and put me out of a panic attac that is dead. You know how wonderfull that day will be. I will be so, so happy. Because I know I am not going to suffer once I am dead. I don't want to reencarnate neaither, so Im looking to enlightment. Let me expalin you how I see dead with my infomarmation and others. The fisical body is the most dense part of God, fisical body have spirit, remembers and thoughts, but when you dye you will not have fisical body, so you don't have brain, brain makes thoughts and hold remembers in the fisical body. So you will not have thoughts neither remembers, you will be all spirit and conciousness. So you will not suffer as we do here. We will not suffer at all if we dye well. There are many ways to dye so we can divide after life in groups. God is all good. God do not make mistakes. You are not a mistake you are juts paying all your sins and very soon you will be out of that suffering and when you dye if you acept God's will you will be in his hands and you will suffer no more. You are paying your carmas, karmas what ever. And you will be happy the next life because you are suffering here, paying here. Its better belive in something, and accepting some kind of reality. If you can't belive this because you think you are already death as I thought. Well if you are death guess what. You will not get old. And give to yourselg 10 years maybe 20 if you don't see any diference then you are really death. And if you are really dead well just ask God to take you with him/her. If he/she doesn't take you maybe you are alive yet. In the mean time, ask God to give you peace, and forgive you for all your sins and that you will not commit them anymore. If you don't belive in God, try to gain controll of your fisical body so when you dye you will control afterdeath. Peace to all of you. Be happy my days are months right now! I am so happy for that. And don't take your life away, God will give it naturally or death will come naturally. Its a gift and you juts gain dead with suffer. My clear thoughts be with you and when you sleep call the angels of light of God, ask them to take you with them when you sleep and bring you back when you woke up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Say what now?..

God is an illusion. We're all gonna rot in the ground. Go dig up some skeletons if you want the truth. Theres nothing like staring your fate right in its own lifeless form.

If you're gonna lie to yourself at least be original about it. Like.. say that when you die, you're gonna be carried off into a magical jelly bean land by a flying pig. Something like that. Jesus is hardly a good lie. pfft.

Anyway..........

i agree
that when i have bad days
much like today when im sitting at work
that i regret doing it
and wish to be enjoying myself instead
not in the carnal sense
but in the sense that every day is precious
because some day a man is gonna dig up _my_ skeleton
so he can prove to himself his same fate

har har har

eDfGr33n
"mindful of my surroundings."


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

if its like sleep death is a comforting thought. its the possibility of existing for eternity without escape (in a lonely dp state possibly) that freaks me out. i was in that alive awareness of being dead without escape and i believed i would stay like that eternally. i still can't shake the thought 10 years on. most likely when the brain dies we die i think and thats not such a bad thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

The thought of eternal life scares the crap out of me...good thing its not going to happen. If humans lived on forever, then people wouldn' try ot squeeze as much out of this life as possible and just waste away on this earth (e.g. Christians) just waiting for the bigger and better hereafter. We all know about physical death, but i'll go as far as to believe in the death of the soul.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I cant help but wonder where Martin is in this discussion...Anyways, I'm not sure what I believe happens after death. And I dont think that it really matters. Nobody knows. It isnt possible to know. Every hypothesis takes some sort of faith. Probably the one which takes the least amount of faith is the existentialist view - that when the body decays, so will a person's consciousness. But even that takes faith. We have no idea what consciousness is, or what it is housed in or consists of. I'd say a real good argument for the existence of an afterlife is the common thread of the supernatural running through anthropological history. There hasnt been an atheist civilization yet- or one without ghost stories. Human experience has always tended toward a beleif in non-corporeal beings. CS Lewis wrote that when religion is taken away, superstition moves in. In my opinion, this is why people tend to explain the unexplainable in less imaginative, more meaningless ways such as UFO sightings, abductions, etc....Its just the search for meaning taking on a less meaningful form.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

> Anyways, I'm not sure what I believe happens after death. And I dont think that it really matters. Nobody knows. It isnt possible to know.


 - from Homeskooled

When my neuro-biological friend Homeskooled and I, the esoteric psychoanalytic one, agree on something this big, it should give you pause for thought.

I'm in total agreement with you.

There is NOTHING we can Know about it. And less that we can do about it. But...what we CAN do is plenty about Life. Tilt at windmills and you miss everything else.

Janine


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Holy Mackeral! I've been quoted by Janine! In agreement, no less! This is a red letter day! I think I need a tissue....

Homeskooled :wink:


----------

